# question about ports



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there any way to download the ports distfiles without installing them right away?

I ask because the hosting company i use only offered freebsd 7.1 so when i get a new server i end up installing 7.2  and i wait till that is done before installing the ports, i was wondering if there is a method to download the distfiles of the ports you plan to install so you can install them later.


----------



## ale (Jun 1, 2009)

You can use _make fetch_, _make fetch-recursive_ or _make checksum_.
Look at ports(7).

Consider also that some options may require extra distfiles. For example, if you build mplayer using WITH_SVGALIB, graphics/svgalib will be installed too.


----------

